# Mad Hummingbird



## Lost Bee (Oct 9, 2011)

I saw this picture somewhere on the NET not sure where but I like it.

View attachment 739


I wonder if hummingbirds kill honeybees?
It sure does seems upset anyway.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

the ruby-throated we have here are easily run off the feeder by my italian mutts. the hummingbirds dont do anything but threaten and try to poke the bees with their bill.


----------

